# Is World War 3 Imminent or another cold war?



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

Just thinking about it what is going on really are we safe? is the world really going into another world war? Putin started evacuation training ...and china and india are now with russia! is this the beginning of a new era? 

A World War 3 era???

is it the end of 70 years+ of peace?? in general(yes there is war in those 70 years but in small area , a world war 3 is a like 90% of people into war not 25% )

What you guy think should we start thinking about survivalist??? what you think about WW3??? is it real or fiction or just another normal day??


Please excuse my rude english!


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2016)

what a crap thread. its like people who think wars are cool are the 1st people who would run in to hiding when a war begins. 

_flame_ _war_ anyone?


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

Flame said:


> what a crap thread. its like people who think wars are cool are the 1st people who would run in to hiding when a war begins.
> 
> _flame_ _war_ anyone?


Crap thread???? i'm asking if it is happening don't need to be rude....

Edit: Being under your screen everyday and you can't check if it is happening or is something going on all i tell is there on internet and confirmed please if you want to troll do it somewhere else. Russia did a 3 days training for 40 million Russian that not a hint? and even Canada received a preventive alert through all cable provider and even some people got it on their phone saying don't panic it is a test...well it is all in like the same days...coincidence ?? maybe but if World War 3 is real should we think about doing something? for our family and friend... i'm not the kind of guy to panic for nothing i'm just on my guard...


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> Crap thread???? i'm asking if it is happening don't need to be rude....



well how can we truly now the future? killing archduke Franz Ferdinand need ended us all.


i dont know how we will fight World War 3... but we will fight World War 4 with sticks and stone. cause im sure World War 3 will be the end of us as a civilised society.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 14, 2016)

The US is a huge jerk, and russia is a bit of a jerk too. When we lock horns, it's never a good thing. A Trump presidency would lead to terrible swagger and mistakes, which could easily make russia attack. Clinton loves a good war, so she's always going to push for military intervention.

A third world war? Who knows. But those in power will not be posturing for peaceful solutions, but rather positions of strength and ultimatums. And the problem with a world war is the nuclear option. Even if we go to war, can we stop the usage of nukes? can they? Being a survivalist isn't going to help much in a nuclear winter.

Personally I'm just hoping for the best and that people want to live more than they want to be right. Though knowing how to survive on your own is always a good skill to learn, just don't get crazy with it.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

I was worried about it 8 month ago (I follow very closely every science, politics, economics, leaks and all topics to have my idea of things) and yes I can tell you that it is comming but it won't be a war like the previous but a nuclear war and it will be surely the most killing war humanity have ever see

This time it isn't a political war or a religion war but an economical war, we run short on fuel and when we will, we will have the biggest economic crisis and everything will fall apart.
the points is mass ecxtinction and the russia wants to take the lead after that before they fall apart due to the comming crisis, they are trying to "take the lead" before they loose every thing so they put everything on the table

so yeah it isn't sure it will arrive, maybe we will be lucky but if it arrive and it is verry likely,  since it will be a nuclear war and the point of it is mass exctinction i can already tell you that the number of dead will be over 10 digit ( 1 billion)
and the most injured country will be the U.S ...


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

I thought it already began, with all these crisis going on around the world.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I thought it already began, with all these crisis going on around the world.


But a massive one is comming in the 20 comming years and it is the oil one (petrole je connais pas la traductin exacte) 
and it will break appart the whole economic so russia want to take the lead as i said before it happen


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't think it will happen now but it will happen sooner or later.  This world already suffer from over population. Natural resources are  dwindling.  Not god but we ourselves going to bring to extinction our own race. Because we are not good for this beautiful world. We are using all the treasures from this world for are own sick pleasure. 8 billion people is too many and it keeps growing at fast speed.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 14, 2016)

It does seem like something is going down, I just can't really predict what or when. Between the Arabian colonization of Europe, the really low gas prices that's harming countries (like Canada) who are dependent on oil, American debt, economic imbalances, perpetual loss-leading of Android manufacturers, running out of ipv4 addresses, IoT's insecurity, the bees ( I think), superbugs, anti-vaxx movements and other cultural dismantallers; something has to give. Maybe it'll all go at once, or maybe it'll all slowly decline. I don't know.

All I know is that even if WWIII is fought on a purely technical front there will still need physical manufacturing, so even if governments conscript everyone I as a (future) machinist should be further from the front lines than literal arts majors.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 14, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> Just thinking about it what is going on really are we safe? is the world really going into another world war? Putin started evacuation training ...and china and india are now with russia! is this the beginning of a new era?
> 
> A World War 3 era???
> 
> ...



No. A World War 3 will not happen and there will never be a peace on Earth either. Never. That's right, no peace on Earth. NO PEACE! A World is already suffer. It is getting worse and worse.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 14, 2016)

Probably going to be a cold war, I definitely hope a third World War doesn't happen in my lifetime


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 14, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> It does seem like something is going down, I just can't really predict what or when. Between the Arabian colonization of Europe, the really low gas prices that's harming countries (like Canada) who are dependent on oil, American debt, economic imbalances, perpetual loss-leading of Android manufacturers, running out of ipv4 addresses, the bees ( I think), superbugs, anti-vaxx movements and other cultural dismantallers; something has to give. Maybe it'll all go at once, or maybe it'll all slowly decline. I don't know.
> 
> All I know is that even if WWIII is fought on a purely technical front there will still need physical manufacturing, so even if governments conscript everyone I as a (future) machinist should be further from the front lines than literal arts majors.


Here's hoping Elon Musk can save the world before then.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

I can tell you that the WW3 will beggin between mid-2017 and end 2017 so we kinda are in a pretty deep shit
anyway i strongly recomand you all to build an antiatomic bunker and to read some books about survival in a post nuclear war world
the most survival books you read the best it is

usually i'm a very optimistic guy but this time it is just being realistic, I'm not scarred of the comming event but i'm kinda disapointed of how it ended up
Humanity could go way more far if they did sience instead of war
I always planed to change the world in my future and i already have a lot of plans but if this WW3 is comming it will be much harder ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> Here's hoping Elon Musk can save the world before then.


I don't think so, i think the easiest way to save us actually is to take control and take down the state before it happen 
a rebelion is the only way i can find to avoid this shit


----------



## gman666 (Oct 14, 2016)

I doubt war will ever be as grandiose as it was with the great wars. Keep in mind that both wars were practically head on procedures where both sides would be face to face. But with the advancements of espionage, and the development of nuclear detterence, the game has changed. War is now more than just bombing infrastructure. Infrastructure, Economics, Cyber, Political, it all has a place in the next major war. In the past, war was as simple as firing a bullet at the other guy, but now it may be more advantageous to keep the other guy alive as an indentured servant. Control is the real war weapon.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

gman666 said:


> I doubt war will ever be as grandiose as it was with the great wars. Keep in mind that both wars were practically head on procedures where both sides would be face to face. But with the advancements of espionage, and the development of nuclear detterence, the game has changed. War is now more than just bombing infrastructure. Infrastructure, Economics, Cyber, Political, it all has a place in the next major war. In the past, war was as simple as firing a bullet at the other guy, but now it may be more advantageous to keep the other guy alive as an indentured servant. Control is the real war weapon.


The thing is we are not running for a "classic" ww3 but for a nuclear war ...
either we avoid it either there will be a lot of death


----------



## gman666 (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> The thing is we are not running for a "classic" ww3 but for a nuclear war ...
> either we avoid it either there will be a lot of death


Nuclear war is not a good thing for either side, and that's the point of detterence. I doubt war will ever include nukes. War will take place under a vail, and it is all because of nuclear detterence.


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> the bees


Russia? Meh.
Isis? Ehh.
The bees? IT'S THE FREAKING END OF DAYS.

Seriously, the bees are important.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

gman666 said:


> Nuclear war is not a good thing for either side, and that's the point of detterence. I doubt war will ever include nukes. War will take place under a vail, and it is all because of nuclear detterence.


Russia want a nuclear war and that's why they prepare emergency evacuation of 40 millions people and ask for russian who went somewhere else to come back, after this disaster, the only last standing ones will be swiss (which have 300 000 antiatomic bunker) and russia which have enought to save 40 millions people and be the last standing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Plus they are the second more powerfull state in therm of nuclear weapons but unlike U.S they also have bunkers to survive it


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 14, 2016)

Some anti-American propaganda below. Feel free to ignore.


Spoiler



The current US government was not designed to be a long-term solution. The constitution was merely a rallying point to use for fighting Britian for independence, and the government was slapped together as a half measure so that time could be taken to make a really good government (which never happened). Hell, even the White House was intended as a temporary structure until someone put it on the bank notes. And now we have a country that has significant cultural and political issues not as prevalent in other countries - and uses it's clout to mass export it's culture and enable similar tendencies in other countries. McDonalds and Walmart are known almost worldwide, and the tobacco industry has interfered with unwanted laws across the globe. Wars were started in a thirst for oil. And even internally things are looking very unstable. People are being forced to choose one of two presidential candidates, both of which are so bad that in many other countries a similar candidate would be kicked out of politics for what was just publicly acknowledged. The media, free of any recommendation from honesty, has created a scenario where a scarily large number of people have very little understanding about how the world and things work and actively reject facts and proven truths. But the US from a political and economic standpoint is simply too big to ignore and brush aside - any country that would wish to do so would be easily brushed aside itself. Things only barely function because there's just enough people with personal interests barely recognizing how far things can be pushed, and they increasingly seem to push farther.

This, I do not believe is viable long-term. The US WILL collapse, either by it's own hands or the hands of others. It's just a matter of when. The people should live on though, and from the ashes a


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyway I will stay on my moon and watch the great view of the earth being destroyed by 50 megatons explosions coming from all around the world


----------



## gman666 (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Russia want a nuclear war and that's why they prepare emergency evacuation of 40 millions people and ask for russian who went somewhere else to come back, after this disaster, the only last standing ones will be swiss (which have 300 000 antiatomic bunker) and russia which have enought to save 40 millions people and be the last standing


I honestly can't take that as a serious mindset for any nation state. Where are these russians going to go? If there was a nuclear war of that magnitude, there would be enough fallout to alter the Earth, and more than likely kill a majority of those Russians. Also, a majority of Russia's land mass is a damn ice cube. How could they possibly survive?


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

gman666 said:


> I honestly can't take that as a serious mindset for any nation state. Where are these russians going to go? If there was a nuclear war of that magnitude, there would be enough fallout to alter the Earth, and more than likely kill a majority of those Russians. Also, a majority of Russia's land mass is a damn ice cube. How could they possibly survive?


So they have been preparing for decades, they were already ready at the end of ww2
and they can grow plants and all in their bunker 
and if there is a nuclear disaster of this amplitude they would have to wait about 100 to 200 years to go out, it is only 2 generation so not that much


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Russia want a nuclear war and that's why they prepare emergency evacuation of 40 millions people and ask for russian who went somewhere else to come back, after this disaster, the only last standing ones will be swiss (which have 300 000 antiatomic bunker) and russia which have enought to save 40 millions people and be the last standing
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Plus they are the second more powerfull state in therm of nuclear weapons but unlike U.S they also have bunkers to survive it



The second? man they are above america Russia is number 1...american think it's the greatest because they are everywhere but it is absolutely fake since 70% of american are fat(no offence) will you send 70% of those people to war? i can't imagine what this war will look like...maybe only Banker.president,rich will survive until Russia come.. Russia  > America


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

and why do you think they are making evacution test of more than 40 M people if they were not ready for it
even if that's not much 40 M is still 1/3 of russia

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TEINDTPA said:


> The second? man they are above america Russia is number 1...american think it's the greatest because they are everywhere but it is absolutely fake since 70% of american are fat(no offence) will you send 70% of those people to war? i can't imagine what this war will look like...maybe only Banker.president,rich will survive until Russia come.. Russia  > America


ups you are rigth i swicthed the two, they have about 7700 ogives while russia have about 8500


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> and why do you think they are making evacution test of more than 40 M people if they were not ready for it
> even if that's not much 40 M is still 1/3 of russia
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Still better than 90% of USA population decimated..Russia is OP


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

so yeah russia is 1st


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 14, 2016)

You know what, if it happens there is something called suicide. I heard it works pretty well for wars.


----------



## gman666 (Oct 14, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> The second? man they are above america Russia is number 1...american think it's the greatest because they are everywhere but it is absolutely fake since 70% of american are fat(no offence) will you send 70% of those people to war? i can't imagine what this war will look like...maybe only Banker.president,rich will survive until Russia come.. Russia  > America


This isn't the 1940's... We really don't need physical boots on the ground as we have before. A single naval vessel can park next to a small nation and shut that shit down immediately. The need for classic warfare is over.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

We are in 2016 they need force on ground and they still many human doing it...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DavidRO99 said:


> You know what, if it happens there is something called suicide. I heard it works pretty well for wars.



So we are the suicide squad!


----------



## gman666 (Oct 14, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> We are in 2016 they need force on ground and they still many human doing it...


Right but your implying that a nation needs a majority population to be militarily prepared. "70%" No, we don't need as many soldiers as we once did, and that's due to technological advancements. It's not a war of numbers but a war of tactic and weaponry. I'm sure a "fat" American can push a button while being remotely located on a navy ship.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyway I put it ther folks hopping it migth save you in a near future
https://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-War-Survival-Skills-Expanded/dp/094248701X
PDF version : http://oism.org/nwss/nwss.pdf


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm sorry @Alkéryn but it's seriously hard to take you seriously!


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Anyway I put it ther folks hopping it migth save you in a near future
> https://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-War-Survival-Skills-Expanded/dp/094248701X
> PDF version : http://oism.org/nwss/nwss.pdf




Fallout 5 confirmed!!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 14, 2016)

LinkBlaBla said:


> Fallout 5 confirmed!!


LOL this is golden!


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'm sorry @Alkéryn but it's seriously hard to take you seriously!


Well better be prepared for nothing than not being prepared when something happen
and due to the actual circonstances I think the best bet is to be prepared
sure it migth not happen but it is a possibility
and a lot of sientist like to say that if anything can go wrong, admit that it is what will happen so at least you will be prepared for the worst case scenario


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> It does seem like something is going down, I just can't really predict what or when. Between the Arabian colonization of Europe, the really low gas prices that's harming countries (like Canada) who are dependent on oil, American debt, economic imbalances, perpetual loss-leading of Android manufacturers, running out of ipv4 addresses, IoT's insecurity, the bees ( I think), superbugs, anti-vaxx movements and other cultural dismantallers; something has to give. Maybe it'll all go at once, or maybe it'll all slowly decline. I don't know.
> 
> All I know is that even if WWIII is fought on a purely technical front there will still need physical manufacturing, so even if governments conscript everyone I as a (future) machinist should be further from the front lines than literal arts majors.


 
Russia is unpredictable they have close relation with USA i see that too! i hope it is fast and painless...


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 14, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> Russia is unpredictable they have close relation with USA i see that too! i hope it is fast and painless...


Putin takes what he wants, but he's not an idiot. He's not going to risk his life for anything. He's going to put other people's lives at risk so his is more comfortable and his ego is stroked. Nuclear war would just damage his social life. Espionage and "i totally didn't do that thing I obviously did" is more of his style.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 14, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Putin takes what he wants, but he's not an idiot. He's not going to risk his life for anything. He's going to put other people's lives at risk so his is more comfortable and his ego is stroked. Nuclear war would just damage his social life. Espionage and "i totally didn't do that thing I obviously did" is more of his style.



Usa doe the same thing....Putin just control it better ..see Clinton ...she leak more data than NASA Hubble data...i see this like that , USA continue attacking and Putin drop he bomb on them, then World war 3 start and all media is closed for security purpose satellite are shutdown and all you know even this site will be (i hope not forever) closed that day... when it will happen everyone will see it...i hope i am wrong and nothing will happen...


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not at all adept at politics but the way I see it relations between countries have developed in a way that no country with nuclear weaponry could benefit from using a nuclear weapon. Ever. They're mainly just for show and control. Wars will always continue to be part of humanity and it's entirely possible that a big war could happen in the future. Our lifestyles aren't future-proof, unfortunately. To assume that a war so big that it could destroy society in its entirety is just generally stupid, however.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I'm not at all adept at politics but the way I see it relations between countries have developed in a way that no country with nuclear weaponry could benefit from using a nuclear weapon. Ever. They're mainly just for show and control. Wars will always continue to be part of humanity and it's entirely possible that a big war could happen in the future. Our lifestyles aren't future-proof, unfortunately. To assume that a war so big that it could destroy society in its entirety is just generally stupid, however.


Not entirety but it is easy to say that at least 1 billion could die


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 14, 2016)

According to Star Trek, World War III is 10 years away.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> According to Star Trek, World War III is 10 years away.


according to john titor WW3 should have begun at the end of last year (maybe election xD) no seriously i don't think it is clever to bring sf here xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

Just _*don't press the shiny red button in the White House*_, and everything should be good.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 14, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Just _*don't press the shiny red button in the White House*_, and everything should be good.


If only they stopped making buttons so shiny. It would save so many lives.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 14, 2016)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Just _*don't press the shiny red button in the White House*_, and everything should be good.


Both trump and hilary would smash up this little button


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Both trump and hilary would smash up this little button



smash that mf launch button


----------



## driverdis (Oct 14, 2016)

Alkéryn said:


> Anyway I will stay on my moon and watch the great view of the earth being destroyed by 50 megatons explosions coming from all around the world



if the missiles used are the same ones known to the public (which means the numbers could easily be wrong), the U.S. has a decent number of 2 Megaton warheads and Russia has a bunch of 10 Megaton warheads. nothing around 50 Megatons but even 2 will cause massive destruction.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 14, 2016)

Since I'm from 100 years in the future I can tell you we don't have another World War within the next 100 years.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> Since I'm from 100 years in the future I can tell you we don't have another World War within the next 100 years.



Seems legit.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 14, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> Since I'm from 100 years in the future I can tell you we don't have another World War within the next 100 years.


Will we ever get Half-Life 3? Common it's time we knew.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Will we ever get Half-Life 3? Common it's time we knew.



Yep, in 2018! Good game.


----------



## Engert (Oct 14, 2016)

Your mom is imminent. On my dick.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 15, 2016)

i hope you are right


omgpwn666 said:


> Since I'm from 100 years in the future I can tell you we don't have another World War within the next 100 years.


....but still everything going on around the world seems to tell different story...maybe your'e from another earth dimension 100 years in future!!
but it would mean you are not from our dimension so your comment is useless... unless you create a black hole and destroy our world it would mean you were right not war in 100 years


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't foresee a WW3 happening anytime soon. More than likely either a Cold War will happen or smaller wars, where allied nations take on problem areas. Unless one of the many counties with nukes goes completely stupid and starts launching nukes at random.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 15, 2016)

driverdis said:


> if the missiles used are the same ones known to the public (which means the numbers could easily be wrong), the U.S. has a decent number of 2 Megaton warheads and Russia has a bunch of 10 Megaton warheads. nothing around 50 Megatons but even 2 will cause massive destruction.


The most powerfull rusia have is 100 megaton but they only have one of its kind ^^
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> If only they stopped making buttons so shiny. It would save so many lives.


A black matte launch button maybe?


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 15, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't foresee a WW3 happening anytime soon. More than likely either a Cold War will happen or smaller wars, where allied nations take on problem areas. Unless one of the many counties with nukes goes completely stupid and starts launching nukes at random.



well go ask USA to STOP attacking syria and surrounding....wars always happen as we speak we are at wars since - 200000 bc , but big wars at the same time happen only twice ww1 and ww2 .

 Russia is losing control with USA lurking around he country...and Putin as started to train people for emergency ,he even talked to he general and told them to tell all their family to prepare, Putin refuse to even talk to USA anymore it mean a lot for USA big problem since it is a conflict of interest

 ... China tested new nuclear ,Russia take out TOPOL missile , the fastest in world , Kim jun he angry (again) after the USA ..so Putin saw this opportunity and made a pact with China and India to not attack each other , India start a war with Pakistan.... i say welcome to WW3


----------



## Viri (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, there is a reason Trump is so popular in Russia, nobody there wants a world war against the US. Hillary "War Hawk" Clinton seems to think it's the red scare all over again and blames all her dirty laundry getting leaked on a cartoon frog and Russia. 

Everything negative about Hillary is just Russian propaganda, now go watch your cable news network non propaganda air 24 hour negative Trump news. Also, be sure to view /r/politics, where I totally do not pay people to shill that subreddit into the negative Trump Reddit.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 15, 2016)

Viri said:


> Yeah, there is a reason Trump is so popular in Russia, nobody there wants a world war against the US. Hillary "War Hawk" Clinton seems to think it's the red scare all over again and blames all her dirty laundry getting leaked on a cartoon frog and Russia.
> 
> Everything negative about Hillary is just Russian propaganda, now go watch your cable news network non propaganda air 24 hour negative Trump news. Also, be sure to view /r/politics, where I totally do not pay people to shill that subreddit into the negative Trump Reddit.



I call that bullshit , Putin don't want Trump or Clinton , because it is 100% sure He hate all american no exception , why would he make a pact with India ?  

It is why we should be careful , i mean they are almost 2 billion in India + almost 2 Billion on China and you know what they are all Allied with Russia ....man this is nightmare coming for real...Putin is extremely intelligent and making pact with the most populous country is the best idea program for a World War 3 , we are Doomed.


----------



## Reecey (Oct 15, 2016)

Well if World War 3 is going to crack off they best get this full wiiu iosu released cause I would be well bummed not to off given it ago!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also don't panic guys I have set my phone up so I have Dominoes and my Drug Dealer on speed dial and I'm downloading plenty of porn of the net as I write this and I will back it up on DL's, just in case!


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 15, 2016)

Reecey said:


> Well if World War 3 is going to crack off they best get this full wiiu iosu released cause I would be well bummed not to off given it ago!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also don't panic guys I have set my phone up so I have Dominoes and my Drug Dealer on speed dial and I'm downloading plenty of porn of the net as I write this and I will back it up on DL's, just in case!


Be careful because if they use an emp unless you had a faraday cage all your electronics devices are dead xD


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think the Cold War really ever ended per-se.  People settled down, but the distrust never faded and the roots of propaganda have remained.

Doing some due diligence on the Russian side (being bilingual and also reading the drudge report has its merits), what has been going on is that Russia has separately dispatched a "task force" as a response to Boris Johnson prodding them with a stick presumably to remind us Brits that they are a force to be reckoned with, meanwhile in response to worsening relations with the US they have been very publicly testing (without any drills) and flexing their nuclear defence system to both reassure citizens that they're in control, and to send a message that Russia is prepared to take anything anybody would like to throw at them - as well as to respond accordingly.
So far people have assumed there's a link between these things (there is, it's Syria) and that Russia is making moves to start a war - but these are separate power moves, and are pretty typical of Putin's administration.  So far no need to get worked up.

Putin doesn't hate America.  Contrary to popular belief, being the leader of a nation he actually is able to understand that sour relations in general are detrimental.  His own power benefits from a culture of fear, which is exactly what is being built up here (some might say the same applies in the USA too!), but his country will still need to make money and has become more acclimated to a western style of life than people might think.  Fear and patriotism only go so far, even in modern-day Russia where they are especially potent forces, and while Russia could potentially attempt full nationalism again - It won't.

On a side-bar, if only Trump and Hilary could be put to trial for their past misdeeds, now that they're all coming out of the woodwork.  It'd calm everybody down at least.

*EDIT:*



Viri said:


> ...


 Yeah, basically this.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 15, 2016)

This is even funnier than the US debates! Come on, guys, no country wants a world war because no regime would survive it. All countries rely too much (and I do mean too much, actually) on trade of essential goods for any political system to remain stable. I don't even know if we can predict what kind of society would exist amidst the chaos - at least people would shut up the fuck up about about deficits and debt, so wouldn't all be bad.
As for a cold war... you livin' under a rock, mate? It never ended, it just stopped being about guns and land, although it's still all about puppets. But these aren't for political gain, but solely for the advancement of the elite of the several power blocks, those are the ones benefiting from all the dog-eat-dog, everyone competing with everyone else, xenophobic rhetoric. They can enforce economical models that don't even make sense in a buggy spreadsheet and democracies without no power in the people out of pure fear-mongering. Even the secret services of the power blocks do corporate espionage and foreign computer systems invasions all the time. 
And no one threatens with war because it's an economic battle between elites that would gain nothing with the destruction of modern society - in fact, it would put their power in jeopardy.

So take a break and drink a cold beer while we still have jobs. Mostly. I'm joining the dark side and going into Machine Learning, but I promise not to do much evil.


----------



## Viri (Oct 15, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> I call that bullshit , Putin don't want Trump or Clinton , because it is 100% sure He hate all american no exception , why would he make a pact with India ?
> 
> It is why we should be careful , i mean they are almost 2 billion in India + almost 2 Billion on China and you know what they are all Allied with Russia ....man this is nightmare coming for real...Putin is extremely intelligent and making pact with the most populous country is the best idea program for a World War 3 , we are Doomed.


Putin doesn't hate Americans or the west, he just puts Russia first, which is what I wish our leaders did. 

Putin always has the west breathing down his neck, and putting missiles and shit pretty much near his boarders, sanctioning his country to oblivion, so he's pretty much forced to make deals with other countries like China, India, etc. Would we like it if Putin went to Mexico, or Cuba and started installing missile defense systems there? No, we'd flip our shit. Putin does not want a WW3, nobody wants a WW3. Nobody wants another nuke to drop. Well, maybe NK does, but other than that, nobody


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 15, 2016)

If Hillary wins, then we're f#cked.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 15, 2016)

Viri said:


> Well, maybe NK does, but other than that, nobody


Unless they're extremely suicidal, they don't.


----------



## Viri (Oct 15, 2016)

Nightwish said:


> Unless they're extremely suicidal, they don't.


I hope so. I'd rather not want to see a bunch of Koreans and Japanese people get wiped out in a bunch of nukes, because of Kim.


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 15, 2016)

Viri said:


> I hope so. I'd rather not want to see a bunch of Koreans and Japanese people get wiped out in a bunch of nukes, because of Kim.


Though kim could blow a fuse
and the fun part of it is that in french fusée means rocket ...


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2016)

ISIS/Daesh just needs to pull one move to piss Russia and 'Merica off, Russia needs to bomb ISIS/Daesh controlled area one more time to piss ISIS/Daesh and 'Merica off, 'Merica needs to open it's big mouth and sanction Russia to piss Russia and inadvertently ISIS/Daesh off.
Oh, and lets not forget N. Korea.
The more sanctions you put on that country, the more you drive it into a corner.
It doesn't take long before one of them snaps and starts pushing that button that launches all the warheads.

Welp, nice knowing you all, I'll be up in space drinking liquor and watching the world blow it self apart.


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> ISIS/Daesh just needs to pull one move to piss Russia and 'Merica off, Russia needs to bomb ISIS/Daesh controlled area one more time to piss ISIS/Daesh and 'Merica off, 'Merica needs to open it's big mouth and sanction Russia to piss Russia and inadvertently ISIS/Daesh off.
> Oh, and lets not forget N. Korea.
> The more sanctions you put on that country, the more you drive it into a corner.
> It doesn't take long before one of them snaps and starts pushing that button that launches all the warheads.
> ...




ISIS is AMERICA that why Putin is preparing ...War is like a game of Risk , Russia know USA want petrol and shit but also want some land there too to install their hierarchy across the world .

 Russia don't want that and that why he preparing to attack USA disarm them and then attack California,New York, and Washington oh and the Pentagon .

 Taking Canada as a nice open land to start an attack is on he plan , maybe i'm wrong for that part .... but Canada is next to Russia...

In Terms of Presidential people have started to think Putin won't attack USA if Trump win....omg they are so dumb...Clinton or trump we are all fucked already.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know if WW3 is imminent. But. History repeats itself. Human nature is not something we can change. Humans are bound to repeat the same mistakes, over and over again. Humans are bound to try to achieve their goals at any cost, using whatever method they can. If no other method is available to them, or if they don't like the side-effects/time it'll take using other methods, they CAN and WILL use force. Such is the human nature. Conflict and war is a natural part of all of us. War never stops. Military war, economic war.... it won't stop.

I don't personally care if WW3 is imminent or not. There's nothing I can do to stop it. It WILL come. Eventually.


----------



## Autz (Oct 15, 2016)

WW3 will begin if someone made BootromHax for NX.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 15, 2016)

if there is a ww3, being a survivalist is not going to do you much good. ok, you might be living for three more years in your bunker, but then what? nuclear fallout in a ww scenario is going to be around much longer, you'll end up in a somewhat empty world where many would probably try to harm you for your little underground home with nothing to do, barely any infrastructure etc. 

chances are, you'll just die of some infection or a broken foot you're not capable of treating right. and then your family has a corpse in its underground mancave and end up catching radiation poisoning while they try to bury you outside.

russia upping its nuclear arsenal is as stupid (because more or less missles really doesn't make much difference) as it is a way to show off and appear strong in times when the russian people are having a very hard time (which is really a problem for the kreml, unless they can somehow blame it on the rest of the world).
just as his yearly animal-themed photoshot, this is just risky theatrics. 

but oh well, the people are bitching that their countries need 'strong leaders' so much, this is what they get. 
and cold war is high times for both military, arms dealers and old timey industries like steel and coal. for russia, it'd be great to be back in that state. and i'd suppose there's a bunch of backwards oldtimers in the west who'd like that too. because grandchildren be damned and all that jazz.


----------



## Lord M (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, is already started, but not with guns and tanks. And anyway its called New World Order. Ask to rockefeller and rotschild for explanations...


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 16, 2016)

WW3 is started Please prepare yourself i will not respond anymore i will sell my hardware and prepare as quick as i can have good luck my good people peace to you! i am not joking be making further research we are convinced me and my mother that it is coming..


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 16, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> WW3 is started Please prepare yourself i will not respond anymore i will sell my hardware and prepare as quick as i can have good luck my good people peace to you! i am not joking be making further research we are convinced me and my mother that it is coming..


Yes it is ....
Though kinda sad to see newcomers go away as fast as they came in xD


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 16, 2016)

Closer to a civil war with the presidential candidates being extremely divisive, and the whole "lesser of two evils" is increasingly being something that doesn't matter.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 16, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Closer to a civil war with the presidential candidates being extremely divisive, and the whole "lesser of two evils" is increasingly being something that doesn't matter.


As long as people keep picking the lesser of two evils, the parties will continue to trot out greater and greater evils.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> As long as people keep picking the lesser of two evils, the parties will continue to trot out greater and greater evils.



We got an astrologer here guys.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 16, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> We got an *amateur astronomer* here guys.


fix'd.  Too bad there's so much light pollution where I live.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> fix'd.  Too bad there's so much light pollution where I live.



Sadly I can't fix that hehe...
Light pollution... wow...


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 16, 2016)

no


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Oct 16, 2016)

cold war into ww3!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 16, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Between the Arabian colonization of Europe



What


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, it's quite simple really.  If the US and the rest of the world is not immediately grabbed by the pussy, we are facing instant nuclear war.

Hillary has more or less promised this as the outcome of electing her sorry skank ass, but it's now somehow edgy and popular to support the establishment.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 16, 2016)

Only the U.S.A. want and need the war (U.S. exist from 240 years, and they was/are in war for 223 years); actually because their economy, and the whole capitalistic system is... shit.
I suggest you to read some Noam Chomsky's books as "Understanding Power" and "Manifacturing consent"


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 16, 2016)

I can't tell if this thread is real or not.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Oct 16, 2016)

TEINDTPA said:


> WW3 is started Please prepare yourself i will not respond anymore i will sell my hardware and prepare as quick as i can have good luck my good people peace to you! i am not joking be making further research we are convinced me and my mother that it is coming..



Well Defcon 3 maybe soon Defcon 2 i hope not...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I can't tell if this thread is real or not.


Not shit. It's clear as day that things aren't looking so hot and may be getting worse. Haven't you noticed that in the 60's the future was seen as something glamorous, while now representations of the future are a post-apocalyptic wasteland? Go to the movies, watch a show, read a book. It's all the same. Everyone is kind of on the same page but it's the elephant in the room. But marching down main street screaming "the end is nigh" gets pretty boring and doesn't put food on the table, so we move on with our lives. We don't know when it will happen and we don't know how to stop it or even if we can - and depending on what happens we may not be able to prepare for it anyways. So we get up in the morning, we carry on with our day,, and we do what we would be doing anyways


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 16, 2016)

Futurdreamz said:


> Not shit. It's clear as day that things aren't looking so hot and may be getting worse. Haven't you noticed that in the 60's the future was seen as something glamorous, while now representations of the future are a post-apocalyptic wasteland? Go to the movies, watch a show, read a book. It's all the same. Everyone is kind of on the same page but it's the elephant in the room. But marching down main street screaming "the end is nigh" gets pretty boring and doesn't put food on the table, so we move on with our lives. We don't know when it will happen and we don't know how to stop it or even if we can - and depending on what happens we may not be able to prepare for it anyways. So we get up in the morning, we carry on with our day,, and we do what we would be doing anyways


Fair enough. But don't you think there's just the slightest of over exaggeration?


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Fair enough. But don't you think there's just the slightest of over exaggeration?


Honestly? I don't know. Right now it seems like the only reason that things aren't going to shit already is because there are some people in the right places pushing things back to sanity - like the friend of a schizophrenic that reminds him to take his medication. But if those people go away and aren't replaced, or are not able to stop a crisis before it develops...


----------

